# 2 day old baby with a rattle in her chest.... HELP



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a two day old baby with a rattle in her chest. I can hear it when I put my ear up to her chest and feel it also. She also breathes faster than our other young babies. What should I do????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there is a chance that she got some fluids in her lungs at birth.

Give her some nutri drench to build up her body.

You can start her on a round of penicillin to ward off pneumonia, I know she is young but these things can strike hard and fast. She wouldn't need much, maybe like 1/8 of a cc


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We just had a baby that got pnuemonia. First the one vet(not the one we like the best) put her on some little kid medicine that was pink. Then we finally got the vet we do like and he said give her 2/10 of a cc of Excenel once a day SQ for 5 days. Squirt(I know, I know...I am thinking I will call her Louise...Lou for short) is now doing just fine and bouncing around with the other babies.

Does she have a temp? Squirt didn't. She did breath fast and I think she had a rattle...not quite sure. Does your baby lay down? Squirt would stand most of the day only lay down at night....laying down made it even harder for her to breath. Her front legs bowed and she was really down on her rear pasterns....she's perfectly find now. It also made it harder for her to breath if you picked her up.

Let us know how she is doing.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you get that remedy yet?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I gave her the homeopathics several times last night and this morning, she seems to be rattling more though... She nurses and doesn't cry. She lays down alot but also stands up, she just isn't as active as the other babies are. Did you get the Excenel from the vet? 

Oh and also should we pull her and have her in the house? It got down in the 30's the other night and my goat coats haven't arrived. I tried to use Tyson's little jacket on her but she got all tangled up in it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah pull her at least to keep her warm.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

When we took Squirt to the vet he told us to keep her warm, so she was put down in the basement. I would also pull your baby. If you can get her to the vet...I would do that as well. We got the 2/10 cc's shots of Excenel from the vet, but we also have our own bottle for when our goats get sick. I can't remember why we got it from the vet......maybe because our needles were too big.

When Squirt would breath....it was really fast and short breathes. And her little sides were sunken in. Is that how your baby is?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh and Squirt was born on a Saturday night and was taken in that Tuesday morning. All day Sunday and Monday she stood and wasn't active...although she wasn't breathing funny or at least not as noticable until Tuesday.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

We had this with 2 of ours. They didn't have fevers so we gave Poly Serum, 3cc day s 1 and 4. We also gave Vetrx.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Is Poly Serum like Bovi Sera? How much did Squirt weigh? Aisha weighs just over 4 pounds.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She doesn't have a temp, it is 103.2.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Squirt weighed just under 5lbs. at a couple hours old....so maybe she gained a few oz. by the time she was 2 1/2 days old?? When we started giving the Excenel....it was over week after we took her to the vets....we were giving some pink stuff before that. The pink stuff worked to a point, but she was almost just at a stand still....she had more improvement after the Excenel. We believe Squirt's pneumonia was aspiration pneumonia. So...I am not sure how much to give her....I'll have to ask my Mom when she gets home.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that Aisha's is aspiration pneumonia as well.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If you gave that to her several times last night stop giving it to her, giving it to much can cause adverse affects. Just give it a rest for now.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it how often or the amount that will have adverse effects?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

When we had Potsie's doeling (first born) who was having labored breathing etc he did put her on nuflour for an infection just because aspiration does usually lead to pneumonia. So yes I would treat her with pen or something else if you can get her to a vet.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I gave her Naxcel. My first IM shot ever too. She is just so sweet. I made her a jacket out of my winter coat and it fits her perfectly. She nurses really well although I do go out there a few times a day to make sure she does nurse, and each time she latches on and sucks for forever it seems.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Mom said the vet estimated Squirt's weight to be 10lbs. So your baby would only need a 1/10 of cc if you do the Excenel. I will be praying for her.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Jacque. I will be praying for her recovery as well.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Adverse affects are caused by how often you give the remedy. Back off for just a little while, you could probably give her a dose tonight when only give it 2x a day.

I'll be praying for her. ray:


----------



## judymayes (Aug 10, 2016)

StaceyRosado said:


> there is a chance that she got some fluids in her lungs at birth.
> 
> Give her some nutri drench to build up her body.
> 
> You can start her on a round of penicillin to ward off pneumonia, I know she is young but these things can strike hard and fast. She wouldn't need much, maybe like 1/8 of a cc


how many times a day to give the penicillin ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2008.


----------

